# Paris Hilton's steamy video



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't know if her lawyers can totally stop the distribution. Sure they've got megabucks and can sue any dam distributor they please, but once copies were made, that's like stopping the proverbial rhino with a bb gun.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Ooops, here's the article:

http://www.msnbc.com/news/990330.asp?0si=-&cp1=1


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

they cant do sh*t about it, its already out, it will stay out.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I wouldnt be suprised if it made it onto an Ebay auction.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its not kazaa by chance


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

no way they will keep it from going public


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> no way they will keep it from going public


 yesterday while watching celebrity court..lol...they mention the video is already doing its round on the interenet..and that its pretty hard core...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

might as well make some money off of it..ahha.. there's no stopping the internet.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Well, I personally don't question "if" it can be stopped, rather, "where" I can stop to get it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

please..........Pamela and Tommy are the MOST infamous clebs on the internet....Paris' lawyers can't do sh*t.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah she's bummin......too skinny for my taste but hey I'll give anyone a chance


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

eheh.. i just watched it.. bout a 2 minute clip.. couldnt see her face...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the best she can do is sue and cash in on the whole thing. its too late to stop the video


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

khuzhong...where did you find it...or are you telling little wite lies.....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

any internet file download program has it... Imesh, kazaa...


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Just got it off kazaa. She's laying on her stomach on a bed and the guy gives it to her. 2 minutes long














I deleted it, I'll download it again


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

no lies.. i watched the one on her knees.. haha.. and the face shot.. 
lol.. go download it..

i dont wana rish a 50% warning.. :smile:


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Khuzhong...how many vids does she have out there? I'm seeing a totally different one. Does she have a tattoo on her back? On this one..I can clearly see her face. I'm not sure if it's really her though.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Im shure there all fake at this point


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok, thats it.. ima have to post a screenshot.. and blur out his weewee.. hahaha.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ok... not the best shot... but...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

i cant wait till see this thing.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

khuzkong what was the size of the video u downloaded


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

MORE MORE! GIVE US MORE


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

theres 5 parts.. bout 10-15mbs each.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sounds exactly what happened with the Pamela and Tommy Lee video tape


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Wont the guy get in trouble with the law since the tape was allegeldy made when she was 16 years old?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I wanna see that


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

next thing ya know, kids will start making their own home video with piranas ahhhhh


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

boxer said:


> next thing ya know, kids will start making their own home video with piranas ahhhhh


 What's wrong with that?

As long as you don't mean a "steamy" piranha video.
Do you mean a steamy piranha video?
Hmm?


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Wont the guy get in trouble with the law since the tape was allegeldy made when she was 16 years old?


 No. From what I heard with all the lawyers babbling and what took place around the time of the shooting, the tape was made when she was 18 almost 19. I think that the age thing is just garbage to slow/stop people from downloading it... The kiddie Porn scare. No one wants to have that sh*t. As Far As I Know, she's legal in the video.
And Im 3 months younger than her so don't think im some sick old man...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> ok... not the best shot... but...


 From what I see online...Paris Hilton does not have tats on her arm...the one I saw did...so I think the one is saw is a fake. Umm...the picture that you posted, is that really her? Her nose doesn't look like her...Paris has a curved nose...pointing down.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

The one with a lady in it that has a Tattoo around her left bicep and a big ass Tattoo on the small of her back is Krystal Steal a porn star. Obviously not Paris.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> The one with a lady in it that has a Tattoo around her left bicep and a big ass Tattoo on the small of her back is Krystal Steal a porn star. Obviously not Paris.


 yup that's the one i saw...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

vanz said:


> TonyTurbo29 said:
> 
> 
> > The one with a lady in it that has a Tattoo around her left bicep and a big ass Tattoo on the small of her back is Krystal Steal a porn star. Obviously not Paris.
> ...


 same.

also, realize this, it was between her and the guy only, the tape was set on one place with no camera guy. in that vid, the camera guy is moving around and you can see the camera guy's body in the mirror for a quick second. also paris is skinny as f*ck, the porn star had tits from what you could round off. i wish i was that guy tho, cuz damn that bitch is hotttttttt


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I found the vid on Kazaa.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Send it to me!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Vanz is right all the vid's I have downloaded the girl has 2 tats. She is not Hilton.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

SHE ISNT EVEN THAT HOTIMO TOO SKINNY NOT THAT I WOULDNT DO HER LOL IS THE TAPE AY GOOD OR JUST BASIC HUMPING? COME TO THINK OF IT IVE NEVER SEEN THE tommy lee pamela thing is that good?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

she is wicked hot. The power of the Internet is amazing....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> she is wicked hot. The power of the Internet is amazing....


 SHES OK J-LO BEYONCE SERENA ARE BETTER JESSICAL ALBA,MYA EVEN JESSICA SIMPSON


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I just got the video and it's ok. It's a night vision video shot. I would put the link on here but I think I may get a warning. Maybe, I will link it in my webshots. Man I love the way my 2" Rhom looks.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah I liked it...I would tear that up for sure!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> ok... not the best shot... but...


 that's not part of it...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

man wtf i just downloaded it and it was a black girl with a penis.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

> man wtf i just downloaded it and it was a black girl with a penis.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> man wtf i just downloaded it and it was a black girl with a penis.












You sure you got it from the right website? I'm 100% positive it's not from www.cheeks-n-beef.org...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> man wtf i just downloaded it and it was a black girl with a penis.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> man wtf i just downloaded it and it was a black girl with a penis.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

nah i just downloaded it from kazaa...most of the crap on there is fake.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

garygny said:


> I just got the video and it's ok. It's a night vision video shot. I would put the link on here but I think I may get a warning. Maybe, I will link it in my webshots. Man I love the way my 2" Rhom looks.







































Thanks dude. Do you have the Pamela and Tommy one also? I've never seen it too.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

garygny said:


> I just got the video and it's ok. It's a night vision video shot. I would put the link on here but I think I may get a warning. Maybe, I will link it in my webshots. Man I love the way my 2" Rhom looks.


 Wherez the link?????


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

Send that yummy whore my way.........


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

I just saw it and I have the link. PM me if you guys are interested.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

vanz said:


> garygny said:
> 
> 
> > I just got the video and it's ok. It's a night vision video shot. I would put the link on here but I think I may get a warning. Maybe, I will link it in my webshots. Man I love the way my 2" Rhom looks.
> ...


 You're welcome and yes I do have the Pamela video but I have it on tape. If anyone can tell me how to save it from the server it would be a nice payback.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

saw it its pretty bad


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

master_of_puppets said:


> I just saw it and I have the link. PM me if you guys are interested.


 i check the link again and its gone. i think they want people to pay now. ask death#'s if he saved it because i forgot to do it.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

garygny


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I HAVE THE REAL VID............... PM ME FOR IT.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

i got it off xdccspy  nightvision sh*t but u can tell its her


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ima dling the whole 150mb version right now


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

khuzhong said:


> ima dling the whole 150mb version right now


 its only 3 minutes long man 5mb


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

Drew said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > ima dling the whole 150mb version right now
> ...


 i'll take a gander at that video if you would be so kind.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

drew don't send it to perra, he's only 13....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

GONE!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

there's the NFO file.. that comes with the vid... will confirm after im done downloading.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

you should take that off man, that could get you in trouble i'm sure..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> drew don't send it to perra, he's only 13....


 OWN3D!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

oh well its gone.. lol


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

any other celebs caught on tape doing the naughty?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Pam Anderson and Tommy
Pam Anderson and Bret Michaels
Janine Lindemulder and Bret Michaels

...all I can think of.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

What about Tanya Harding and her then hubby Galooly?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

14_blast said:


> What about Tanya Harding and her then hubby Galooly?


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

R Kelly!!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> R Kelly!!!!!!


----------

